# Calling all Late season bull Manti tag holders



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

If anyone is interested my buddy is selling an opportunity to fill your tag. He is charging $1500 for a prime chance to get the bull of a lifetime.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

guner said:


> If anyone is interested my buddy is selling an opportunity to fill your tag. He is charging $1500 for a prime chance to get the bull of a lifetime.


So... he is guiding?

Selling "an opportunity to fill your tag" could mean a ton of things. Just having a tag in itself is an opportunity to fill it lol.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I just don’t know what his status is. I don’t want to say he will “guide” anyone and cause legal issues. But I know he can “find” some 300+ class bulls.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

guner said:


> I just don't know what his status is. I don't want to say he will "guide" anyone and cause legal issues. But I know he can "find" some 300+ class bulls.


I can find a 300 bull for free there sorry


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for $20 i'll give you an opportunity at a bull sprig:mrgreen:


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Does that include use of a cabin and pack services?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

CAExpat said:


> Haters gonna hate


I don't think it is hate as much as what he is doing is illegal.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> what he is doing is illegal.


Since we're all internet law professors, what in his statement is illegal? You can sell "opportunity" all day long; I've done it for years, and just did it this year with deer and elk.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

My internet law professor opinion of course, but I think what is being offered here after we cut through the word games is a guided hunt by an unlicensed guide. Okay, whatever, but if I were he, I would be real careful of a DOPL sting operation particularly after such a public announcement. :?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Caveat emptor


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know. Sounds more like: 
subiciat amaris


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CAExpat said:


> Since we're all internet law professors, what in his statement is illegal? You can sell "opportunity" all day long; I've done it for years, and just did it this year with deer and elk.


Come on, man. Even the OP knows what his buddy is doing isn't all on the up and up.

"I just don't know what his status is. I don't want to say he will "guide" anyone and cause legal issues. But I know he can "find" some 300+ class bulls."


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

And as was stated, buyer beware. Keep in mind however, in the state of Utah it is not illegal to sell hunting "opportunity". The burden would be on the courts to prove that, and it would take a lot more than an internet post to get the law moving. Everyone that posts a comment of "Help me find some elk on Wasatch", or "Where are the birds on FB?"; by responding to those posts are you guiding? 

My comment was directed at the professional trophy hunters who are able to find big bulls for free and the Juris Doctor making false claims about illegal activity taking place on the forum. Move along. But as with everything in life; if you're explaining, you're losing :OX/:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

CAExpat said:


> And as was stated, buyer beware. Keep in mind however, in the state of Utah it is not illegal to sell hunting "opportunity". The burden would be on the courts to prove that, and it would take a lot more than an internet post to get the law moving. Everyone that posts a comment of "Help me find some elk on Wasatch", or "Where are the birds on FB?"; by responding to those posts are you guiding?
> 
> My comment was directed at the professional trophy hunters who are able to find big bulls for free and the Juris Doctor making false claims about illegal activity taking place on the forum. Move along. But as with everything in life; if you're explaining, you're losing :OX/:


Are you the "alleged" guide "friend" that guner "is" talking about. "Here's" some advice. Go "get" a proper guiding "license" and go about this the right "way." "Only" an "idiot" would do business "with" someone coming on here all "talking" like "some" prostitute from "the" Craigslist back pages wanting "to" do you some "favors."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Talking in "quotes" is "fun."


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Talking in "quotes" is "fun."


Meh, not as much fun as some other things!

In all seriousness I have no affiliation with anything or anybody involved. The post was about a guy charging money to put a prospective hunter on elk; suspicious? Absolutely. No other substantive information was given, so if someone were interested in pursuing further, go for it.

I sell access to some of my properties every year, hunters go out and have success, both parties mutually enjoy the experience. Do I guide anybody? No. Will I provide some direction? Certainly. There is a difference, agree to disagree.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I asked the question I did because I know of a situation where a guy does something similar here. He has a cabin in a LE unit, and rents his cabin out for hunts. As part of the rental fee, if you want, he will go out on your hunt with you. It's not mandatory, and he makes no representation about guiding or putting them on any types of animals. Just says that he knows the area, and is happy to go hunt with you and show you the ropes while you utilize the cabin. 

I don't think that is guiding, in the pure sense of the word, any more than if I had information about a unit and offered to go with someone from the forum to help them out. Is the line somewhat blurred? Yes. I still don't think he's doing anything illegal, and with the lack of details in this post, it probably shouldn't just be assumed others are doing things illegal either. Just my take.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry I hadn’t followed up on my post for a bit. 

I wanted to address the concerns/points brought up. Now this guy is someone I “know” not real well, but he is friend of friends and I have hunted with him before, this year he helped me out in a broke down in mountains situation, I know he was a liscensed guide, but I don’t know if he still is. He asked me to put out the word that he had some land and could point some guys at some “big” bulls. I told him I could post something online he said thanks and gave me his email. I emailed him asking if he was still liscensed and he hadn’t answered. That was why I said that I didn’t want to say he was and then be causing trouble by misstating. I have absolutely no stake or involvement beyond helping someone that helped me out, nothing more and nothing less. Some have made statements on here that I feel cast me as someone who is being underhanded or playing some legal game. I stated all the information I had. I made no promises or statements that I couldn’t honestly verify..... So there you all have it, no need to speculate or hypothesize. If you have questions you could just ask.


----------

